# Raccoon suckling



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey all. Since Atuki has started to eat cat biscuits he refuses his bottle of milk yet still loves to suckle. He suckles on any bit of skin he can find on us and while he doesnt mean to hurt he has teeth and he has one heck of a suck! Every time he is tired, he climbs up on us and has a good attempt at sucking the flesh of us. This video was taken last night, the noises he makes is just awesome


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

very cute noise, but it looks like it huts? does it?


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi

Kuckuniwi is 18 months old know and still does this now and again.

Its still lovely to hear her purring


Debra


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> very cute noise, but it looks like it huts? does it?


It doesnt hurt at all to start with, he doesn't use his teeth as such....its more a feeling like somebody is giving you a love bite. The kids let him suck on their arms but after a few minutes it does feel like its going down to the bone. People dont believe me when i tell them the marks on my neck are from a raccoon sucking on me :blush:


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

I never let Oska do this to me as I wouldn't like him to actually hurt someone by mistake so I give him his blanky or cuddly toy and he carries it about with him then settles down to suckle when he is sleepy x


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Just wondering if this behaviour is seen in raccoons that are fully raised and weaned by their mum, or is it only seen in young that are "finished off" and weaned off the bottle by humans? A similar behaviour in young pigs is attributed to early weaning, so just wondering if it would be the same for raccoons.

It is very cute though, but rather someone else's arms than mine!!!!!


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Hmmm interesting....I guess only someone with a parent reared **** can answer that. I'd guess it does still occur as I know one of my huskies (now 6 yrs old) still suckles on his blanket or toys and obviously he was weaned as usual.

I was always under the impression suckling in that manner was a comfort thing as it is with human babies who continue to suck dummies or thumbs when they are older.

Maybe someone else can let us know better tho?


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Indy is 7 months now, and even though she stopped suckling on my arms, etc. she still suckles on some of her stuffed toys.. usually when she's sleepy, and tired, and continues to do it in her sleep. I suppose using her favourite toys as dummies lol. Not sure if they do grow out of it or not??


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My Sphynx cat is nearly 3 years old and he still suckles my neck, he came to me at 15 weeks old and wasnt early weaned so I do think some animals just find pleasure in it

Cute video:flrt:When I had Atuki here he suckled my neck but it didnt hurt at all


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> My Sphynx cat is nearly 3 years old and he still suckles my neck, he came to me at 15 weeks old and wasnt early weaned so I do think some animals just find pleasure in it
> 
> Cute video:flrt:When I had Atuki here he suckled my neck but it didnt hurt at all


I dont think it hurts either, but if it goes on for more than 15 minutes the area becomes a little sensitive.....but it would be the same if you stroked the same area for 15 minutes. Fells like you are getting down to the bone!

Atuki is loosing his baby teeth at the moment, he is missing about 6 teeth at the last count so i dont know if that could have anything to do with it?


----------

